# serial numbers....need help!



## tvo (Nov 14, 2006)

need help identifying two bmx's [year and complete info] by serial numbers....(will have pic's soon)

Haro Sport freestyle - #H88030399

Diamond Back Viper - F3081450

any help with be greatly appreciated....


----------

